# Witze



## Hein666 (15 März 2009)

Ein junger Mann zieht in die Stadt und geht zu einem großen Kaufhaus, um sich dort nach einem Job umzusehen. 

Manager: 
"Haben Sie irgendwelche Erfahrungen als Verkäufer?" 

Junger Mann: 
"Klar, da wo ich herkomme, war ich immer der Top-Verkäufer!" 

Der Manager findet den selbstbewußten jungen Mann sympathisch und stellt ihn ein. 

Der erste Arbeitstag ist hart, aber er meistert ihn. Nach Ladenschluss kommt der Manager zu ihm. 

"Wieviel Kunden hatten Sie denn heute?" 

Junger Mann: 
"Einen." 

Manager: 
"Nur Einen? Unsere Verkäufer machen im Schnitt 20 bis 30 Verkäufe pro Tag! Wie hoch war denn die Verkaufssumme?" 

Junger Mann: 
"210325 Euro und 65 Cent." 

Manager: 
"210325 Euro und 65 Cent?!! Was haben Sie denn verkauft?" 

Junger Mann: 
"Zuerst habe ich dem Mann einen kleinen Angelhaken verkauft, dann habe ich ihm einen mittleren Angelhaken verkauft. Dann verkaufte ich ihm einen noch größeren Angelhaken und schließlich verkaufte ich ihm eine neue Angelrute. Dann fragte ich ihn, wo er denn eigentlich zum Angeln hinwollte, und er sagte 'Hoch an die Küste'. 

Also sagte ich ihm, er würde ein Boot brauchen. Wir gingen also in die Bootsabteilung, und ich verkaufte ihm diese doppelmotorige Seawind. Er bezweifelte, dass sein Honda Civic dieses Boot würde ziehen können, also ging ich mit ihm rüber in die Automobilabteilung und verkaufte ihm diesen Pajero mit Allradantrieb." 

Manager: 
"Sie wollen damit sagen, ein Mann kam zu ihnen, um einen Angelhaken zu kaufen, und Sie haben ihm gleich mehrere Haken, eine neue Angelrute, ein Boot und einen Geländewagen verkauft??!" 

Junger Mann: 
"Nein, nein, er kam her und wollte eine Packung Tampons für seine Frau kaufen, also sagte ich zu ihm: 'Nun, wo Ihr Wochenende doch sowieso langweilig ist, könnten Sie ebensogut Angeln fahren.'"lol4lol6rofl2rofl1


----------



## maierchen (15 März 2009)

Ja  gut!


----------

